# Majestics Chicago celebrating 15 Year Aniversary



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Majestics Chicago celebrating our 15 Year Aniversary as a chapter in summer 2010!!!!!
*Date and location to be announced!!!!!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Nov 9 2009, 11:43 PM~15615294
> *:thumbsup:
> *


qvo sorry to hear about your boy homie


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh yeah ...more events for the 2010. :thumbsup:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 10 2009, 01:18 PM~15621278
> *Oh yeah ...more events for the 2010. :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

HELLO MAJESTICS CHICAGO JUST WANTED TO KNOW IF U GUYS R LOOKING FOR NEW MEMBERS IF SO WHO DO I TALK TOO THANKS


MANNY CASTRO


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

jimmy keep us posted homie


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Nov 9 2009, 09:43 PM~15615294
> *:thumbsup:
> *


qvo homie


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 11 2009, 03:47 PM~15634781
> *jimmy  keep us  posted  homie
> *


for sure homie we are close to locking in a date I will let every1 know


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Nov 11 2009, 05:54 PM~15637189
> *for sure homie we are close to locking in a date I will let every1 know
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Nov 10 2009, 11:38 AM~15620746
> *qvo sorry to hear about your boy homie
> *


thanxs homie he was like a brother to me :tears:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Nov 11 2009, 07:57 PM~15637227
> *thanxs homie he was like a brother to me  :tears:
> *


i know how that feels bro I lost my best friend this July, him and his cousin died due to drunk driving. Its sad homie I still got his number in my phone. All we can say is that they are in a way better place. R.i.P to your boy.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Keep your heads up brothers!!!! 

We have to get ready for next year! Oh Yeay!! 15yrs, it's gonna be a real good one!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Nov 11 2009, 09:39 PM~15638284
> *
> *


qvo


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Nov 8 2009, 06:30 PM~15600396
> *Majestics Chicago celebrating our 15 Year Aniversary as a chapter in summer 2010!!!!!
> *Date and location to be announced!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Nov 8 2009, 07:30 PM~15600396
> *Majestics Chicago celebrating our 15 Year Aniversary as a chapter in summer 2010!!!!!
> *Date and location to be announced!!!!!!!
> *


15 years for the M in Chicago! :0 
Time flies Jimmy! :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT homies


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

getting closer to set a date and location>>>


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Nov 24 2009, 02:28 PM~15768285
> *getting closer to set a date and location>>>
> *


you guys got a date in mind? We are trying to aviod booking our banquet on sept 18 2010 with anyone elses event.. thanks


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Nov 24 2009, 08:43 PM~15770875
> *you guys got a date in mind? We are trying to aviod booking our banquet on sept 18 2010 with anyone elses event..  thanks
> *


we are looking at July/Aug.


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

if it's a show i will be there just make sure you make a trophy for minitrucks


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

We should have a date and location pretty soon.. don't know about the trophies, or what kind yet. If there are trophies they would be gear towards lows.


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 25 2009, 07:44 PM~15783069
> *We should have a date and location pretty soon.. don't know about the trophies, or what kind yet. If there are trophies they would be gear towards lows.
> *


so no minitruck lowrider trophies?


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

grats on 15 years homies :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Nov 24 2009, 03:28 PM~15768285
> *getting closer to set a date and location>>>
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Dec 1 2009, 03:56 PM~15834692
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


qvo whats the word


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Dec 1 2009, 06:40 PM~15837093
> *qvo whats the word
> *


u tell me :biggrin: anything on a date? :0 jk
whats up jimmy hows the family?


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Dec 2 2009, 11:27 AM~15844123
> *u tell me  :biggrin:  anything on a date?  :0 jk
> whats up jimmy hows the family?
> *


we should have a date set up REALY soon!!!!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Narrowed it down to 3 locations; will have more info coming real soon, aiming to have it before the end of year.

We won't mention any of the locations, only the final one we decided to choose. :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Dec 10 2009, 12:48 AM~15933301
> *Narrowed it down to 3 locations; will have more info coming real soon, aiming to have it before the end of year.
> 
> We won't mention any of the locations, only the final one we decided to choose. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

gonna be a dress up event? or dress comfortable?


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Dec 10 2009, 05:06 PM~15940365
> *gonna be a dress up event? or dress comfortable?
> *



I think its a car show Moe not a banquet


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Dec 10 2009, 10:00 PM~15942221
> *I think its a car show Moe not a banquet
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Dec 10 2009, 10:00 PM~15942221
> *I think its a car show Moe not a banquet
> *



oo i miss read it, nice im sure we will be there


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: CONGRATS TO THE BOYS OF THE BIG M!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100+Dec 3 2009, 03:25 PM~15860715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

AND CONGRATS ON THE 15 YEARS


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Thanks Homies, we are hoping to announce the date and location after the new year. Thanks againg from the Big M Chicago


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

yes we will be there so everyone get the cars ready :biggrin: so moe get the lac going time come fast  and congrats on the 15 years this summer is going to be a good summer for everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Dec 18 2009, 11:14 PM~16025369
> *yes we will be there so everyone get the cars ready :biggrin: so moe get the lac going time come fast   and congrats on the 15 years this summer is going to be a good summer for everyone :thumbsup:
> *



man y u always putting me on blast!! the car will be ready :angry: :angry: 

and yes this summer gonna great! cuz chi town does it best.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

CONGRATS TO MAJESTICS FOR THERE 15YRS IN THE GAME


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 10 2009, 01:18 PM~15621278
> *Oh yeah ...more events for the 2010. :thumbsup:
> *



oh yeah thats what im talking about,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Nov 8 2009, 06:30 PM~15600396
> *Majestics Chicago celebrating our 15 Year Aniversary as a chapter in summer 2010!!!!!
> *Date and location to be announced!!!!!!!
> *


chingon chingon homies we will be ther.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

Congrats on your 15 years!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Happy New Year hoMies, and thank you all for the support, give us a few to post every thing up.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: we always have a good time at a majestics event cant wait


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

qvo neighbor


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:ninja: :sprint:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

We are back and going to do it bigger and better than ever!!! Majestics have set a date for our show this year. Date for our 15 Year Anniversary Show will be on *July 10 , 2010* 

Location will be posted this coming weekend. :biggrin: Flyers are also in the process , so get your rides ready, this will be one to remember!! Oh Yeaaaa!!!


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100+Jan 13 2010, 03:01 PM~16279249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jan 19 2010, 12:11 PM~16338170
> *:wave: hows the family?
> i bet ur shorty is big now
> :0  :0
> *


he's def getting big, he'll be hitting the switch better then me in the summer


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jan 19 2010, 02:27 PM~16339971
> *he's def getting big, he'll be hitting the switch better then me in the summer
> *


 :0 he gonna be hoping? :cheesy:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT we go


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jan 26 2010, 01:26 AM~16412957
> *
> *


whats good homie


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jan 26 2010, 04:54 PM~16419624
> *whats good homie
> *


SAME O SAME O "WORK AND LOWRIDE"


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT we go... Big M Baby


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 18 2010, 12:17 PM~16326210
> *We are back and going to do it bigger and better than ever!!! Majestics have set a date for our show this year. Date for our 15 Year Anniversary Show will be on July 10 , 2010
> 
> Location will be posted this coming weekend.  :biggrin:  Flyers are also in the process , so get your rides ready, this will be one to remember!! Oh Yeaaaa!!!
> *


  make it happen carnalito :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

fo sho :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>Be Ready for a Great Time !!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 13 2010, 05:40 PM~16603380
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>Be Ready for a Great Time !!
> 
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 13 2010, 04:40 PM~16603380
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>Be Ready for a Great Time !!
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

TTT!!!! HOPE TO SEE EVRYONE THERE AND THIS YEAR LOOKS LIKE A VERY GOOD ONE SO FAR!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 13 2010, 04:40 PM~16603380
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>Be Ready for a Great Time !!
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 17 2010, 12:43 PM~16639727
> *TTT!!!! HOPE TO SEE EVRYONE THERE AND THIS YEAR LOOKS LIKE A VERY GOOD ONE SO FAR!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

welcome back homie


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Feb 22 2010, 02:34 PM~16689831
> *welcome back homie
> *


gracias homie :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

time is flying !!! TTT


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

hell yeah we in march already!!!!!


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 2 2010, 07:08 PM~16774855
> *
> *


what up homie you bringin the hopper or what


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 2 2010, 06:00 PM~16775378
> *what up homie you bringin the hopper or what
> *



maybe 1 or 2 oooooor 3 :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

NICE!!!! we should be having prize money for the hop, hasnt been determined how much !!!!! TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 2 2010, 07:32 PM~16775718
> *maybe 1 or 2 oooooor 3 :biggrin: :dunno:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 3 2010, 02:37 PM~16785304
> *NICE!!!! we should be having prize money for the hop, hasnt been determined how much !!!!! TTT
> *


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 2 2010, 06:32 PM~16775718
> *maybe 1 or 2 oooooor 3 :biggrin: :dunno:
> *


nice!!! it would be nice to see 40+ hoppers in the pit :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

old school members only will definitely be in full force to show support. hope to see MAJESTIC C.C. at our 15th year anniv banquet at soldiers field. full sit down dinner and open bar two dj's and streetlow magizine will be in attendance. for more info call gator (773)727-7533 or phil (773)706-0934.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Nov 8 2009, 05:30 PM~15600396
> *Majestics Chicago celebrating our 15 Year Aniversary as a chapter in summer 2010!!!!!
> *Date and location to be announced!!!!!!!
> *


BIG ''I'' WILL BE THERE


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 13 2010, 05:40 PM~16603380
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>Be Ready for a Great Time !!
> 
> *



Congrats on the 15 years


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

4 months away!!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 2 2010, 08:32 PM~16775718
> *maybe 1 or 2 oooooor 3 :biggrin: :dunno:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


gonna be a fun one! TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Mar 18 2010, 11:51 PM~16933189
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> gonna be a fun one! TTT
> *


sure is!!!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:boink:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@Mar 12 2010, 11:09 PM~16876101
> *old school members only will definitely be in full force to show support. hope to see MAJESTIC C.C. at our 15th year anniv banquet at soldiers field. full sit down dinner and open bar two dj's and streetlow magizine will be in attendance. for more info call gator (773)727-7533 or phil (773)706-0934.
> *



yo angel is the clown hoping this?>






TTT


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Mar 24 2010, 12:14 PM~16986622
> *yo angel is the clown hoping this?>
> 
> 
> ...



Dam sounds like Moe is calling you out Clown.. Its all good though by the time MOE gets his car out it will be summer 2012 lol


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

CONGRATS HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

Damn moe you have to call out a girl. well if she does hop she will be hitting her own switch. not being a cheerleader while someone else hits the switch.

OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C. DAMN SHANNON'S CAR LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@Mar 24 2010, 11:22 PM~16992805
> *Damn moe you have to call out a girl. well if she does hop she will be hitting her own switch. not being a cheerleader while someone else hits the switch.
> 
> OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C.  DAMN SHANNON'S CAR LOOKS GOOD
> *


LOL i posted that pic cuz the car looks HOT! but like always phill gotta say something he cant back up and then u flame on his bs. but like always SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS NOT BACKING DOWN LOL. 










y not who cares my car WILL BE THERE!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Mar 24 2010, 06:30 PM~16989262
> *CONGRATS HOMIES  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Will be in the motherfucken house supportin' Chitownws Big "M"*


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 26 2010, 12:38 PM~17007860
> *Will be in the motherfucken house supportin' Chitownws Big "M"
> *


FO SHO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

YOU *KNOW* WE WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/custom...min=&sec=&p0=64
It is 86 days, 2 hours, 25 minutes and 22 seconds until Saturday, July 10, 2010 (Chicago time) :biggrin: 

flyers coming soon!!!!!!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 14 2010, 08:34 PM~17195515
> *http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/custom...min=&sec=&p0=64
> It is 86 days, 2 hours, 25 minutes and 22 seconds until Saturday, July 10, 2010 (Chicago time)  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

whats up Neighbor !!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

NO MORE INFO?


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 18 2010, 07:31 AM~17226146
> *NO MORE INFO?
> *


flyers will be posted this week, with location, classes, hop classes and payout!!!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Time until Saturday, July 10, 2010 (Chicago time)
81 days 
1953 hours 
117192 minutes 
7031574 seconds


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

NEED INFO CALL ADAM 6)203-2235 OR CHICO 6)824-4311


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 19 2010, 01:47 PM~17237846
> *Time until Saturday, July 10, 2010 (Chicago time)
> 81  days
> 1953  hours
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

qvo neighbor


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 19 2010, 01:46 PM~17237840
> *flyers will be posted this week, with location, classes, hop classes and payout!!!!!
> *


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

MAJESTICS DELANO WILL BE HEADING THAT WAY. :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 26 2010, 12:46 PM~17306941
> *TTT
> *


NICE AVATAR.... :rimshot:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

thought youd like it


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.

"The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"

http://www.cyberears.com/index.php/Browse/playaudio/9291


Find out for yourself! Come and see what the hype is all about!

THE BEER RUN BOBBY OLDIES IN THE BAY & NEW YORK CITY BABY!

Shhhhhheeeooow!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

I dont think we get radio stations from the bay area and nyc :uh: 

Back to the topic on hand!!!

Be Ready for the Baddest Lowrider show in the Chi. this year!!!


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Mar 24 2010, 01:14 PM~16986622
> *yo angel is the clown hoping this?>
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like we will be hopping under the lights MOE :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 4 2010, 04:14 PM~17390009
> *I dont think we get radio stations from the bay area and nyc  :uh:
> 
> Back to the topic on hand!!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84_@May 5 2010, 06:58 PM~17403534
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@May 4 2010, 09:05 PM~17391575
> *Looks like we will be hopping under the lights MOE  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: sound awesome!




TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Time until Saturday, July 10, 2010 (Chicago time)
59 days


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 12 2010, 09:31 AM~17463931
> *
> *


what up Joe !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 12 2010, 06:30 PM~17469594
> *what up Joe !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


NOT MUCH JIMMY JUST WORKING,WHAT ABOUT WITH YOU HOW IT BEEN,HOPE EVERYTHING ITS GOOD.    
POST MORE INFO ABOUT THE SHOW ,PEOPLE ASKING ABOUT IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 13 2010, 05:25 PM~17480193
> *NOT MUCH JIMMY JUST WORKING,WHAT ABOUT WITH YOU HOW IT BEEN,HOPE EVERYTHING ITS GOOD.
> POST MORE INFO ABOUT THE SHOW ,PEOPLE ASKING ABOUT IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


All is good Joe, just been working on the rides nothing new.. still chiping away here!!!!!!! will post up the show classes and hop rules and cost to register this weekend !!!!! but location is locked in... Date is July 10th, 2010... no changes or cancelations here chicago......7am till 10pm...thats right lights will be turned on once the sun starts going down... no outside liquir or grills allowed.... more info to be posted later..


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

* We will have even more info as the day approaches </span> :biggrin:*


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@May 17 2010, 01:19 AM~17511842
> *
> *


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Time until Saturday, July 10, 2010 (Chicago time)
53 days 
http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/custom...min=&sec=&p0=64


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 17 2010, 07:50 PM~17521041
> *Time until Saturday, July 10, 2010 (Chicago time)
> 53  days
> http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/custom...min=&sec=&p0=64
> *


 hno:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Congrats on your 15th Anniversary MAJESTICS Chicago.*


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

thanks homie!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

X2 thanks homies cant wait for the car show !!!!!!


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 19 2010, 12:39 PM~17541162
> *X2 thanks homies cant wait for the car show !!!!!!
> *


Sounds like its going to be a good show... :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

. :biggrin: . Get Ready To Put It Down Chi-Town


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

finally :uh:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

CANT WAIT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 20 2010, 07:19 PM~17554987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run:


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 20 2010, 05:19 PM~17554987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up silver old school members only car club will be in the house to support your 15th year anniversary . i hope to see you guys at our 15th year anniversary this year we are haven a banquet at the home of the bears soldier field sept 25th 2010


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

SEPT 25TH 2010 COME ALL 

OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY CAR CLUB 
INVITES ALL TO COME AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH US SEPT 25TH


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

TTT!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

loving this hot chicago weather !!!!!


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 24 2010, 02:40 PM~17587529
> *loving this hot chicago weather !!!!!
> *


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 24 2010, 01:40 PM~17587529
> *loving this hot chicago weather !!!!!
> *


:yes:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84_@May 24 2010, 03:07 PM~17587754
> *
> *


whats wrong bro ac went out


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NL PISO_@May 24 2010, 05:53 PM~17589493
> *:yes:
> *


ready for the road trip !!!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 24 2010, 05:18 PM~17590368
> *ready for the road trip !!!
> *


you ready!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 24 2010, 06:18 PM~17590368
> *ready for the road trip !!!
> *


YEP!! Cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Had to turn the a/c on at the crib, it was gettin to hot in here.. ROAD TRIP HERE WE COME!!!! :naughty: :run:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 24 2010, 07:19 PM~17590380
> *you ready!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks to you @ Backyard customs I STAY READY !!!!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 24 2010, 07:08 PM~17591785
> *thanks to you @ Backyard customs I STAY READY !!!!
> *


well we'll see what it do !


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 24 2010, 09:11 PM~17591820
> *well we'll see what it do !
> *


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Check it out, looks good laid out.. Backyard Custom Hydraulics !


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 24 2010, 08:39 PM~17593081
> *Check it out, looks good laid out.. Backyard Custom Hydraulics !
> 
> 
> ...


heck yea it looks good. good pic homie you shure now how to munipulate them pics!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

another backyard customs built ride


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Time until Saturday, July 10, 2010 (Chicago time)
45 days


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

TTT!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Old School Members Only will be hosting a car show July 25, 2010.. More details will be posted in the up coming weeks... :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT for my homies! :wave:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 2 2010, 02:37 PM~17675640
> *TTT for my homies! :wave:
> *


so you going to make it over here or what :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm taking donations for a ticket :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

It's almost here!!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Time until Saturday, July 10, 2010 (Chicago time)
32 days


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jun 7 2010, 09:30 AM~17715195
> *Time until Saturday, July 10, 2010 (Chicago time)
> 32  days
> *


 :0


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84_@Jun 8 2010, 06:17 PM~17730432
> *:0
> *


its closer then we think, need to have weekly meetings :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

one month away


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jun 10 2010, 12:38 PM~17750009
> *one month away
> *


man time is flying still aint got my shit done


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

TTT!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jun 11 2010, 12:49 AM~17755832
> *man time is flying still aint got my shit done
> *


 :uh: need help


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Time until Saturday, July 10, 2010 (Chicago time)
22 days 
http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/custom...min=&sec=&p0=64


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jun 14 2010, 10:44 PM~17787934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

TTT!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm hoping to have my car done for this one!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 21 2010, 06:27 AM~17843333
> *I'm hoping to have my car done for this one!
> *


done or not come through and have some fun


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

If any one from out town needs hotel info feel free to give me a call @ *224 629 0271* or chirp me @ *111*41335*1*


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

If any one from out town needs hotel info feel free to give me a call @ 224 629 0271 or chirp me @ 111*41335*1


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit we may have an issue. my sister is having a birthday party for her and me on this day. i am going to see if we can reschedule the party


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

*Hotel Info : 1490 west lake st roselle il 60172.
630 351 0101 Must say its for the <span style=\'color:blue\'>Majestics Car Show for a rate of $65 a night.*</span>


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jun 28 2010, 01:56 PM~17907068
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Country Inns and Suites

They have large parking area for trailers. :biggrin:

* LESS THAN 5 mins FROM PARK*


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jun 28 2010, 01:56 PM~17907068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jun 28 2010, 09:41 PM~17912895
> *
> *


sup g!!!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

whats the word brotha


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

I see the show goes till 10pm, but what time are awards and all the being done?


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 29 2010, 12:06 PM~17916362
> *I see the show goes till 10pm, but what time are awards and all the being done?
> *


awards will probably be handed out between 5-7pm!!!!! but the party continues till 10pm


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

couple more classes we should mention is lowrider bike, motorcyle, hotrod, and special interest. uffin:


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

Nice


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

*Hotel Info : 1490 west lake st roselle il 60172.
630 351 0101 Must say its for the <span style=\'color:blue\'>Majestics Car Show for a rate of $65 a night. Plenty of parking for trailers.... more classes added to show awards*</span>


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

* 1 More Week until the Show of the Year !!! * :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

qvo neighbor


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Time until Saturday, July 10, 2010 (Chicago time)
7 days


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

you should try to give out the awards at 5


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jun 30 2010, 02:50 PM~17927636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Jul 3 2010, 07:54 PM~17955344
> *you should try to give out the awards at 5
> *


awards will be given out around 5 pm evryone is welcome to hang out after we have the lot till 10 pm.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i really want to apologize, i hate the fact that we are not going to be able to miss it. i got nothing but love for u chicago homies and u know if i could be there i would. just burn a few motors and have a few beers for me :0


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 5 2010, 12:50 PM~17964755
> *i really want to apologize, i hate the fact that we are not going to be able to miss it. i got nothing but love for u chicago homies and u know if i could be there i would. just burn a few motors and have a few beers for me :0
> *


   damm homie i was really hoping you guys can make it to kick it and have a couple beers, but its cool maybe next time.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

the rate at the hotel is good untill wenesday so if anyone is intrested on getting a room get it before then because the price goes back to regular price after.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jul 5 2010, 06:49 PM~17967275
> *:thumbsup:
> *


got some good raffles too homie :biggrin:


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

what time yall finna do the hop? :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jul 5 2010, 08:00 PM~17968092
> *got some good raffles too homie :biggrin:
> *


what u got :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Jul 5 2010, 10:06 PM~17968168
> *what time yall finna do the hop? :biggrin:
> *


 hop will be between 3 and 4 pm



















*Hotel Info : Country Inns and Suites 1490 west lake st roselle il 60172.
630 351 0101 Must say its for the <span style=\'color:blue\'>Majestics Car Show for a rate of $65 a night. Plenty of parking for trailers.... more classes added to show for awards*</span>


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 5 2010, 02:50 PM~17964755
> *i really want to apologize, i hate the fact that we are not going to be able to miss it. i got nothing but love for u chicago homies and u know if i could be there i would. just burn a few motors and have a few beers for me :0
> *


say it aint so Jimmy, was hoping you were comming needed your help with something here :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

uh oh, call me let me know what u need. i am not feelin good and my sister and my birthday party is saturday at the house. if u need me to handle something let me know


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

What time is registration


----------



## steelerubber (Feb 2, 2007)

Congrats!!! Let us know if we can be of any help or support for the celebration.

Steele Rubber Products


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Jul 5 2010, 08:06 PM~17968168
> *what time yall finna do the hop? :biggrin:
> *


the hop will be around 2 or 3


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jul 5 2010, 08:41 PM~17968560
> *what u got  :biggrin:
> *


i think right now a alarm with install :0 and many more lolol


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steelerubber_@Jul 6 2010, 09:03 AM~17972066
> *Congrats!!!  Let us know if we can be of any help or support for the celebration.
> 
> Steele Rubber Products
> *


thank you


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Jul 6 2010, 08:11 AM~17971765
> *What time is registration
> *


about noon will be the cut off


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

how much to reg for the show?


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Jul 6 2010, 11:55 AM~17973273
> *how much to reg for the show?
> *


25 for lowriders


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

only 4 days away !!!!**Majestics Chicago Car Show, THIS SATURDAY! JULY 10!!!** Free for the public!! Show Cars must pay for registration. Location:Alexian Field (Flyers Baseball Stadium)Street:1999 S. Springinsguth Rd. in Schaumburg Illinois *cars $25 Motorcycles $20 lowrider bikes $15 Hoppers $35*


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

**Majestics Chicago Car Show, THIS SATURDAY! JULY 10!!!** Free for the public!! Show Cars must pay for registration. Location:Alexian Field (Flyers Baseball Stadium)Street:1999 S. Springinsguth Rd. in Schaumburg Illinois *Cars $25, Motorcycles $20, Lowrider Bikes $15, Hoppers $35, Special Interest $25* 

Car Registration for Trophies ends at 12PM...

Hop is between 3-4PM , [then after whenever anyone wants ] 

Trophies to be handed out at 5PM 

We have the spot all the way until 10PM!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

i hope my trike makes it hno: :naughty: uffin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

WASSUP PEOPLE JUST TO ADD STEELE RUBBER PRODUCTS WILL BE WORKING ON GETTING A TROPHY AND A GIFT PACKAGE FOR BEST PRE 1960 RESTORATION BOMB. 



http://www.steelerubber.com/


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jul 6 2010, 12:09 PM~17972940
> *about noon  will be the cut off
> *


*We'll be leaving "LAKETOWN" about 11:00am carnal .... hope we make it*


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

* only 3 days away !!!!**Majestics Chicago Car Show, THIS SATURDAY! JULY 10!!!** Free for the public!! Show Cars must pay for registration. Location:Alexian Field (Flyers Baseball Stadium)Street:1999 S. Springinsguth Rd. in Schaumburg Illinois *cars $25 Motorcycles $20 lowrider bikes $15 Hoppers $35* Hotel Info : Country Inns and Suites 1490 west lake st roselle il 60172.
630 351 0101 Must say its for the <span style=\'color:blue\'>Majestics Car Show for a rate of $65 a night. Plenty of parking for trailers.... more classes added to show for awards*</span>


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

*Today is cut off for $65 Hotel Rate*


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

did you guys added a award for lowrider truck?


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

TTT!!!! GOING TO BE A NICE DAY SATURDAY NO RAIN IN THE FORECAST AND SUNNY SKIES! BRING YOUR POP UP SO YOU CAN STAY OUT THE SUN HOMIES, DONT WANT TO GET ALL BURNT UP....


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jul 8 2010, 01:36 PM~17993066
> *TTT!!!! GOING TO BE A NICE DAY SATURDAY NO RAIN IN THE FORECAST AND SUNNY SKIES! BRING YOUR POP UP SO YOU CAN STAY OUT THE SUN HOMIES, DONT WANT TO GET ALL BURNT UP....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

* I have spoken with the Hotel and they said they still have a few rooms still, You myst say your here for the Majestics Car Club Show and they will still give you the room for $65 a night. Its a nice place Just opend this year lots of room for Parking.  *


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_loca_@Jul 8 2010, 06:29 PM~17995585
> * I have spoken with the Hotel and they said they still have a few rooms still, You myst say your here for the Majestics Car Club Show and they will still give you the room for $65 a night. Its a nice place Just opend this year lots of room for Parking.
> *


NICE!!!!!


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

Can we take canopy tents for shade?


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Jul 8 2010, 07:12 PM~17995880
> *Can we take canopy tents for shade?
> *


HELL YEAH !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: we recomend it !!!!


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jul 8 2010, 06:36 PM~17996061
> *HELL YEAH !!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  we recomend it !!!!
> *


Orale :biggrin: Thanks!


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

CONGRATS ON THE BIG 15, WISH I COULD CELEBRATE WITH YOU-ONE LOVE


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Thanks brotha


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jul 8 2010, 10:17 PM~17997718
> *Thanks brotha
> *


Jimmy call me ASAP!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

less then 1 day away !!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

Gonna be a Great time.. I cant wait to see everyone!!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_loca_@Jul 9 2010, 07:19 PM~18005766
> *Gonna be a Great time.. I cant wait to see everyone!!!!
> *


pulling an all nighter got a case of coors waiting !!! whose down for some pre-game


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## BIGVIN (Sep 18, 2002)

I don't get off of work till 4, hope you guys are still there


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGVIN_@Jul 9 2010, 09:54 PM~18006823
> *I don't get off of work till 4, hope you guys are still there
> *


we got the lot till 10pm !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGVIN (Sep 18, 2002)

you know the cops get scared when they see latino's and blacks having a good time. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

wish u guys the best tomorrow. once again i apologize for not being there but me and my sister are having a joined b day party at the house tomorrow and plus im still not up to traveling. have a good time and put it down like i know u guys can


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jul 9 2010, 09:22 PM~18007027
> *we got the lot till 10pm !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

:420:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

good show guys! wish we could have stayed longer.


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

had a good time at your show today hope to see more shows homies :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

*ON BEHALF OF STREETSTYE C.C.- CHICAGO, I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRATULATE YOU GUYS ON YOUR 15TH YEAR ANNV.! WE HAD A GREAT TIME TODAY AT THE SHOW! :thumbsup: :h5: :yes: *


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

whats the scoop on the show? how many cars where there? did anyone cruize? if so where?


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Hell yeah thanks to all the clubs and solo riders that came out to support our show we all had a blast... congrats to all those who won trophies and the raffles !!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

had a good time chilling with everyone. I was over due for chilling with the hoimes.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

thank you to evryone that came out without you guys this couldnt have been possible


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Jul 10 2010, 06:37 PM~18012886
> *had a good time at your show today hope to see more shows homies :thumbsup:
> *


we will be hitting you up homie i think you placed for your truck


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jul 11 2010, 10:33 AM~18016718
> *we will be hitting you up homie i think you placed for your truck
> *


cool let me know and if i did win let me know who has the trophy


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: StreetStyleChicago, Southside01, LALO

:wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

WHERE ARE THE HOP PICS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jul 11 2010, 07:41 PM~18019477
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: StreetStyleChicago, Southside01, LALO
> 
> ...


WHERE YOU AT MUL,SEEN FREDDY


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good show. Hope see more Majestics in the streets of the midwest. Me and my boy dave came up from indy and supported. Thanx Majestics for the welcome.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

had a good time :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 11 2010, 07:41 PM~18019479
> *WHERE ARE THE HOP PICS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Coming up :biggrin:


----------



## SS RICAN (Aug 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME. TOO DAM HOT BUT IT WAS WORTH DA TRIPP :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 11 2010, 07:42 PM~18019489
> *WHERE YOU AT MUL,SEEN FREDDY
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

again i would like to thank the clubs in attendance still rollin, goodtimes (wi), lagos finest, eye candy customz, creative,solitos, texas c.c, viejitos, phychos dreams, low n life, originales, los boulevardos, just 4 fun,switch happy, southside cruisers, majestics westside detroit, and if i missed anyone thank you for coming and celebrating our 15 year anniversary....


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

had a good time good show see yous at the next show


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Jul 12 2010, 08:51 AM~18023914
> *had a good time good show see yous at the next show
> *


for shure homies!


----------



## LOWRIDER3 (May 1, 2008)

Hey I hope someone can help me out I was at the show for alittle bit and I seen a 2 door cutlass there and it had airbag setup and I wanted to know who ever owns the car do u have airbags in the back too or something else?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

I want to also thank the car clubs and solo riders that made the trip out to show support ; It was definitely appreciated and will not go unrecognized... Big ups to our Westside Detroit Chapter Majestics who came down, had trailer issues, but still managed to get to the show and swing the cutty. I will post pics up this afternoon. Thanks again to Those who supported.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

^^^^yep


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 12 2010, 01:08 PM~18025836
> *I want to also thank the car clubs and solo riders that made the trip out to show support ; It was definitely appreciated and will not go unrecognized... Big ups to our Westside Detroit Chapter Majestics who came down, had trailer issues, but still managed to get to the show and swing the REGAL. I  will post pics up this afternoon. Thanks again to Those who supported.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

orale


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

Had a good time at the show


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

also like to thank streetstyle c.c for coming out to support .... :biggrin: and all the solo ryders that supported us......


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Alright I got a load of pics... it make take me some time to put em up, but here you go... :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)




----------



## LOWRIDER3 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 12 2010, 04:28 PM~18028541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does anybody own this green cutlass on the top if so do u have any pics of your trunk setup?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

I WAS TIRED , BUT HAD FUN .CONGRATULATIONS TO MAJESTICS CHICAGO ON YOUR 15YR ANNI.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 12 2010, 08:33 PM~18030502
> *I WAS TIRED , BUT HAD FUN .CONGRATULATIONS TO MAJESTICS CHICAGO ON YOUR 15YR ANNI.
> *


thanks joe, and thanks for making it out and supporting our show


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jul 13 2010, 02:07 PM~18036292
> *thanks joe, and thanks for making it out and supporting our show
> *


ANYTIME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Jul 12 2010, 02:05 PM~18025274
> *Hey I hope someone can help me out I was at the show for alittle bit and I seen a 2 door cutlass there and it had airbag setup and I wanted to know who ever owns the car do u have airbags in the back too or something else?
> *


1986Oscar owns this car .. he on here, hit him up he might have some pics.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

Sorry I coudnt make it, to going on at the shop. First one im missed


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL (Dec 20, 2008)

had a good time at da show.....congrats to majestics :thumbsup:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

had a good time


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yea I have all Firestone double stack bags all the way around. all 1/2 inch lines with 2 450cc compressors. in trying to sell em to juice my car if anyone is interested.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Great pictures silver.Wish i would had made this show but i was out of town shooting a wedding.congrats to all you at majestics family for your 15th year anniversary..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

:wave:


----------

